# GiGi Hadid - walking the runway for Balmain A/W 2017/18 fashion show at Paris Fashion Week 02.03.2017 x19



## brian69 (3 März 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (3 März 2017)

Thanks for Gigi


----------



## Kianna (2 Apr. 2017)

Gigi + Balmain = :knie:


----------



## gloubi (30 Apr. 2017)

Thank you so much for Gigi.


----------

